# •• Crissic Solutions - Now Backed by QuadraNet, Inc •• New Virtual Dedicated Servers •• 25% OFF!!



## QuadraNet_Adam (Apr 4, 2016)

Experience the exciting relaunch and revamp of Crissic! (Backed by QuadraNet, Inc.) – Introducing limited-time LAUNCH SPECIALS on Virtual Dedicated Servers (VDS)! We’re pleased to announce that as of late 2015, we have acquired Crissic Solutions. Prior to this acquisition, this brand was chiefly focused on what would be considered “budget” KVM and OpenVZ-based virtual private servers. With the relaunch of Crissic, we’re excited that we have now shifted this brand’s emphasis on providing premium virtual dedicated servers (VDS) backed by the seasoned parent company QuadraNet, Inc.We are pleased to announce that Crissic has now re-launched with an upscale user experience and service offering in more locations than ever before! Our new line up of premium Virtual Dedicated Servers plans are available in *Los Angeles, Dallas, and Miami**._*Future locations in both Chicago and Atlanta will be available (and announced) in a short period of time._=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=Take 25% Off For Life On Any Virtual Dedicated Server! Promo Code: *RELAUNCH*=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=Virtual Dedicated Server Plans:Our premium KVM-based virtual dedicated servers are powered by enterprise-grade and fault-tolerant hypervisors that consist of Dual Quad Core processors, a hefty amount of RAM, new Seagate Constellation ES.3 enterprise-grade drives (128MB Cache per drive) all in a hardware RAID-10 configuration utilizing LSI controllers with Cache-Vault Modules for optimum performance and data protection. Hypervisor/node capacities are strictly monitored to ensure consistently premium performance and access to hardware resources. All hardware has undergone extensive stress/load testing to ensure that it is designed and capable of handling resource-intensive, real life use cases; clients can expect consistent performance that rivals that of a dedicated server, but NOW with the added benefits of fault-tolerance/data-preservation measures typically only available on extremely high-end server infrastructures while having the scalability flexibility that only a virtualized environment allows!Prices shown below are before the discount is applied.*Virtual Dedicated Server #1*Dedicated RAM: 1GBCPU Cores: 1Dedicated IP: 1Dedicated Disk space: 10GBDedicated Bandwidth: 500GBUplink Port: 100MbpsTOTAL: $29.99/MonthOrder Now=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*Virtual Dedicated Server #2*Dedicated RAM: 2GBCPU Cores: 1Dedicated IP: 1Dedicated Disk space: 30GBDedicated Bandwidth: 1000GBUplink Port: 100MbpsTOTAL: $39.99/MonthOrder Now=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*Virtual Dedicated Server #3*Dedicated RAM: 2GBCPU Cores: 2Dedicated IP: 2Dedicated Disk space: 50GBDedicated Bandwidth: 1500GBUplink Port: 100MbpsTOTAL: $59.99/MonthOrder Now=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=*Virtual Dedicated Server #4*Dedicated RAM: 4GBCPU Cores: 4Dedicated IP: 2Dedicated Disk space: 100GBDedicated Bandwidth: 5000GBUplink Port: 100MbpsTOTAL: $75.99/MonthOrder Now=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=Available Add-onsopular add-ons (such as 24/7 Server Management, cPanel, DirectAdmin, or additional hardware) are available during the order-form checkout process.1TB Additional Transfer - $10.00 Monthly25GB Additional Disk Space - $8.75 Monthly256MB Additional RAM - $4.00 Monthly512MB Additional RAM - $7.00 Monthly1 Additional CPU Core - $8.00 Monthly24/7 Server Management - $29.00 MonthlycPanel/WHM License - $15.00 MonthlyDirectAdmin Control Panel - $10.00 MonthlyUpgrade to 1Gbps Uplink - $5.00 MonthlyDatacenter:Crissic Virtual Dedicated Servers are currently available in Los Angeles, Dallas and Miami - with plans to expand to Chicago and Atlanta. For more datacenter information and test IP addresses, please view the Crissic Datacenter page.As always, we’re available 24x7x365 ([email protected]) to assist and address any questions! Please don't hesitate to reach out at any time.


Like our page on Facebook for news, special events and more! https://www.facebook.com/CrissicSolutions/


----------



## Hxxx (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,


Why your "cloud vps" offers as Quadranet are cheaper than the Crissic solutions? Are the "cloud vps" offers inferior somehow to the crissic solution? Is Crissic your premium brand now?


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 5, 2016)

Hxxx said:


> Is Crissic your premium brand now?



I sure as hell hope not judging by the recent reports of downtime and crappy support at Crissic


----------

